# Rider map is light orange.. always means surge is on?



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

In my area, the past few days I have started to see the rider map as light orange. The few times I saw it just one driver or none on. Lasts for less than 5 min. I assumed this means a surge is on.. or coming.. or possible? When clicking to request a ride I see no indication of surge and fare estimate gives no indication of surge. Any insight to exactly what the light orange means? Thanks


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I saw red once..


----------



## LiveFreeorUber (Jun 17, 2014)

It means that it's higher demand than normal but no surge. Sometimes it turns into surge, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

They had this last year, then they removed it. Now they've brought it back again. They removed it at the same time they switched to cities surging in zones instead of all at once.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

It's the oldie but goodie as mentioned above from last year: the "Heatmap!" -- Shows where demand is the highest, but not surging.


----------

